# Newbie questions



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Ive been thinking about getting bow and starting to practice for next season. If I was to practice regularly would I be ready for next season? What would be a good bow to start with and does it need to be sized for me? Also, it seems like there are more opportunities for someone that doesnt have a ton of money for a expensive lease (ie annual land permit), does this hold any truth? Any info you think might help would be great.
-Thanks Matt


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Welcome to bowhunting, you will never be the same. Practice makes perfect. I set up a tree stand in my backyard on July 4th, and start practicing. It's a tradition I started. Go to an archery shop and check out the ones that they have, The online want ads have some good deals once you figure out what you want. I love my Hoyt. You need to get a bow you can draw back, is the right draw length, and that fits you. Most people shoot releases so you need to get fitted with the release of your choice. There is alot of National Forest Land. When ou buy your APH (Annual Public Hunting Permit) you can hunt all that land plus the designatd units. It takes alot of leg work and you have to remember, it's public hunting. Sometimes, the "public" may not have the same hunting manners you have. But you enjoy your time out there. Go to texasbowhunter.com and you can read and see some of the truth about public land hunting. Best to you and get out there.


trainwreck203 said:


> Ive been thinking about getting bow and starting to practice for next season. If I was to practice regularly would I be ready for next season? What would be a good bow to start with and does it need to be sized for me? Also, it seems like there are more opportunities for someone that doesnt have a ton of money for a expensive lease (ie annual land permit), does this hold any truth? Any info you think might help would be great.
> -Thanks Matt


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

As stated above...you do need a bow that fits you. That means draw lenght and a weight that you can shoot comfortably.

Todays equipment...meaning, compound bow, sight and peep sight, good rest, and release aid....really cut down the learning curve. If you are a normal guy with decent eye hand coordination and already shoot a gun well, you can learn to shoot a bow in a few weeks or less. That doesn't mean you should not go and get one now. It is a blast to shoot and the more you practice the better. Lot's of fun 3-D shoots in the summer to hone your skills. The point being you have plenty of time to be good enough to hunt next deer season.

Lot's of good bows out there. You just need to find one in your price range that feels good to you.

Public land is always harder...but it is better in bow season than gun season. If you are willing to get far enough off the road to avoid the common guy. You can do alright.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Advice so far. My recommendation is go over to Santa Fe Archery and talk to Steve or David. Theyll let you shoot som different bows rigged to your draw length and find out what works for you. you don't have to buy the newest $800 bow. Lot of deer are taken every year with bows that are 10, 15, 20 years old by archers who know their equipment and practice practice practice....good look. Feel free to drop me a pm if you have some specific questions.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the help and info fellas!


----------

